# How to take Progynova



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

I've been on Progynova a couple of times. Before I've always been told to simply swallow it. This new clinic I'm with says to dissolve it under the tongue as it gives better absorption. I tried that with one tablet but it slipped out my mouth before I could work out how much had been absorbed.


The patient info leaflet says nothing about dissolving under the tongue.


Does it matter how one takes it?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

In the great scheme of things it doesn't really matter. You'd be better swallowing it if you are having problems with trying to keep it under the tongue.


----------



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, that's helpful. I'm going to swallow!


----------

